# Formula One: 2008



## Uber Mega

2008 thread for the forthcoming Formula One season. Any other F1 fans on the forum???  

It should be an exciting year of racing, with a few slightly modified tracks, various driver/team changes and the addition of two new street circuits...Valencia and Singapore, which is to be the first F1 night race. Also, 2008 sees the removal of Traction Control and a few other bits and bobs ofcourse.

*2008 FIA Formula 1 World Championship*

March 16 - Australia
March 23 - Malaysia
April 6 - Bahrain
April 27 - Spain
May 11 - Turkey
May 25 - Monaco
June 8 - Canada
June 26 - France
July 6 - Great Britain
July 20 - Germany
August 3 - Hungary
August 24	- Europe
September 7 - Belgium
September 14 - Italy
September 28 - Singapore*
October 12 - Japan
October 19 - China
November 2 - Brazil

* night race

So yeah, anyone else interested in the sport? who are you rooting for in 2008? etc. etc.  

I'll bump this a bit nearer the time, in early march, if it dies


----------



## stuh84

Interested? Nay. Obsessed? Hell yes!

I'm rooting for Lewis (Yeah I know, I'm british and its fashionable, but I support him because I'm beyond impressed with him).

I'm also looking forward to seeing what Bourdais can do, and what Alonso will do in the Renault, if Brawn can turn Renault round, and I want Sutil to hand Fisichella's ass to him 

I also am rooting for Kovalainen, really liked him in Renault, plus I wanna see Webber do well.

To be honest there is no driver I don't want to see do well, but if I was pushed to say who I'd like to be the top 3 (not who I expect to be top 3)

1) Hamilton
2) Kovalainen
3) Sutil (not an amazing amazing driver, but he REALLY impressed me when I was at Spa last year)


----------



## F1Filter

Looking forward to Hamilton and Alonso running each other off the road. 

Expecting Kimi to repeat. With the BMW-Sauber team to possibly play a spoiler role near the end of the season..


----------



## Uber Mega

Cool! nice one chaps.

Deffo going to be an interesting season...wanting to see how Honda perform, felt a tad sorry for Jenson last year (being english ofcourse).

I'd obviously like to see Hamilton make a good start, aswell as see Heikki settle at Maclaren quickly...i expect Kimi aswell to be on form ofcourse like you say F1Filter, especially with the new car being geared more specifically towards him. 

Whatever happens, there's certainly alot of potential for a thrilling season!


----------



## ESPImperium

Here are some pics of the car launches so far:

BMW Sauber F1.08
Toyota TF108
McLaren MP4-23
Ferarri F2008


----------



## -K4G-

im hoping Alonso will have a bad season this year. Not a fan. 


Woo! im totally gonna go for the night race when it comes to town!


----------



## ukfswmart

Night race? Never heard about that... I wonder how that'll go...

Last season revived my interest in F1. I'd watched it as a kid from about '89-'90 for about ten years or so, and became thoroughly bored with Michael Schumacher's dominance over the sport. First full race I watched since then was Hamilton's win at Montreal, which astounded me and hooked me into the rest of the season 

Personally, I think Button is a highly underrated driver. He's never been given the chance to drive a decent, reliable car that matches his potential


----------



## -K4G-

ukfswmart said:


> Personally, I think Button is a highly underrated driver. He's never been given the chance to drive a decent, reliable car that matches his potential



 He is. I was hoping that he would join Lewis when Alonso left.


----------



## Uber Mega

KillForGod said:


> He is. I was hoping that he would join Lewis when Alonso left.



+1

He made it quite clear that he waned to stay with Honda though...he must have believed that they have one heck of a car this year to distance himself from Maclaren links.

One of the best 'wet' drivers in the world imo, gonna be interesting to see what he can do with no traction control advantages.


----------



## -K4G-

yea. its gonna be interesting to watch all the drivers after the traction control changes.


----------



## F1Filter

Not too many surprises in today's testing session. Other than Rosberg being 3rd quickest.

Circuito Ricardo Tormo - Spain 22 January 2008
Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:12.192 97
2 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:12.721 105
3 N. Rosberg Williams Bridgestone 01:12.838 84
4 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:13.026 104
5 P. de la Rosa McLaren Bridgestone 01:13.163 114
6 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:13.315 93
7 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:13.473 94
8 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:13.627 86
9 M. Asmer BMW Bridgestone 01:13.669 44
10 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:13.675 80
11 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:13.779 80
12 J. Trulli Toyota Bridgestone 01:13.820 69
13 D. Coulthard Red Bull Bridgestone 01:13.944 82
14 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:14.096 80
15 V. Liuzzi Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:15.095 64
16 A. Wurz Honda Bridgestone 01:15.440 49


----------



## stuh84

Has anyone noticed how everyone makes a meal out of Ferrari beating Mclaren.......yet Ferrari have their race drivers, and McLaren have their new guy......and De La Rose?

Hamilton has only done one test, and he blitzed the Ferrari's. Methinks Hamilton is a little bit special.....


----------



## F1Filter

Today's results:

Circuito Ricardo Tormo - Spain 23 January 2008
Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:11.000 92
2 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:11.662 81
3 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:11.850 108
4 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:12.076 115
5 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:12.255 93
6 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:12.360 111
7 N. Rosberg Williams Bridgestone 01:12.493 117
8 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:12.594 87
9 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:12.976 51
10 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:13.015 63
11 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:13.129 95
12 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:13.230 121
13 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:13.307 118
14 A. Sutil Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:13.409 98
15 J. Trulli Toyota Bridgestone 01:13.547 95
16 R. Barrichello Honda Bridgestone 01:14.588 36
17 T. Kogure Honda Bridgestone 01:16.761 50



> Has anyone noticed how everyone makes a meal out of Ferrari beating Mclaren.......yet Ferrari have their race drivers, and McLaren have their new guy......and De La Rose?
> 
> Hamilton has only done one test, and he blitzed the Ferrari's. Methinks Hamilton is a little bit special.....



I myself haven't noticed that. But to be totally honest, I'm really getting sick of all the Hamilton hype. Until he gets more than 1 World Championship under his belt. I'm putting him in the same category as Jacques Villeneuve. Someone who made a big impact on the series during their first few seasons. But will he make the same mistakes that JV did after winning that first WC? If you believe some of the comments made by Alonso. He's already halfway there.

BTW. Notice who finished 4th and 6th on today's timesheets? It's going to be a fun season if they remain that close together.


----------



## stuh84

Interesting, hadn't seen them results for today, this looks to be a fun season brewing already.

See I usually cant stand the hype, but theres just something about the guy when he's on the top of his game....its insane watching him sometimes.

Fuck results anyway, I'm basing it on actually watching the guys drive, and theres definitely ingrained into him.


----------



## F1Filter

Final testing day @ Valencia: 

Circuito Ricardo Tormo - Spain 24 January 2008
Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:11.189 88
2 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:11.206 89
3 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:11.831 96
4 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:11.971 116
5 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:11.994 84
6 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:12.095 86
7 J. Trulli Toyota Bridgestone 01:12.109 96
8 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:12.526 113
9 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:12.600 39
10 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:12.705 68
11 G. Fisichella Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:12.949 93
12 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:12.973 89
13 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:13.060 95
14 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:13.133 15
15 N. Hulkenberg Williams Bridgestone 01:13.306 74
16 J. Button Honda Bridgestone 01:13.689 80
17 T. Kogure Honda Bridgestone 01:15.703 25

I REALLY hope that Honda's performance was based on trying out new parts or something like that. Because they've been on the bottom of the charts for each day they tested.  

Next testing session is Feb 1st to the 3rd at Catalunya.


----------



## Uber Mega

Heikki seems to have settled quickly!

Those Honda results are pretty worrying, I really wanted Button at Maclaren this year but he seemed like he really did trust BARH to put it right this season...we shall see I guess.

The thing I like about Hamilton is that from the second the race starts you're on the edge of your seat...what's he going to do...the kid's crazy, some of the stuff he tries to pull off because he's a rookie and doesn't know any better, and he usually succeeds. Last year where you could see his car on the grid, facing diagonally across the track ready to cut across was fantastic...and some of the maneuvers he did, I just found him really enjoyable to watch.


----------



## -K4G-

F1Filter said:


> Final testing day @ Valencia:
> 
> Circuito Ricardo Tormo - Spain 24 January 2008
> Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
> 1 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:11.189 88
> 2 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:11.206 89
> 3 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:11.831 96
> 4 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:11.971 116
> 5 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:11.994 84
> 6 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:12.095 86
> 7 J. Trulli Toyota Bridgestone 01:12.109 96
> 8 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:12.526 113
> 9 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:12.600 39
> 10 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:12.705 68
> 11 G. Fisichella Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:12.949 93
> 12 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:12.973 89
> 13 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:13.060 95
> 14 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:13.133 15
> 15 N. Hulkenberg Williams Bridgestone 01:13.306 74
> 16 J. Button Honda Bridgestone 01:13.689 80
> 17 T. Kogure Honda Bridgestone 01:15.703 25
> 
> I REALLY hope that Honda's performance was based on trying out new parts or something like that. Because they've been on the bottom of the charts for each day they tested.
> 
> Next testing session is Feb 1st to the 3rd at Catalunya.



where's alonso?


----------



## F1Filter

^ Didn't test the final day. No official statement yet from the team why that was.


----------



## Uber Mega

My girlfriend's best-mate's dad is Nigel Tozzi, the lawyer who worked for Ferrari and sued Maclaren $100m, so anyone who gets Top Gear magazine, look out for an interview with him this issue.

I'm a Maclaren fan, so I take cheap digs galore, but he was only doing his job so no hard feelings.


----------



## Jason

I like how no american has posted in this thread  Further more I'm suprised there isn't a nascar thread yet


----------



## F1Filter

Jason said:


> I like how no american has posted in this thread



And the person who's been posting all these testing day times is located where???


----------



## Jason

Oh whoops


----------



## F1Filter

Today's testing session times. Well look who are in the top 2 slots. 

Circuit de Catalunya - Spain 1 February 2008
Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:22.263 82
2 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:22.889 61
3 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:22.983 65
4 G. Fisichella Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:23.015 98
5 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:23.270 52
6 G. Paffett McLaren Bridgestone 01:23.349 45
7 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:23.367 44
8 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:23.387 89
9 N. Rosberg Williams Bridgestone 01:23.453 12
10 D. Coulthard Red Bull Bridgestone 01:23.491 60
11 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:23.547 52
12 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:23.836 54
13 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:23.955 35
14 R. Barrichello Honda Bridgestone 01:24.125 53
15 A. Wurz Honda Bridgestone 01:26.975 26​
Big surprise with Fisichella finishing the session in 4th. 

Also. Williams had a bit of a scare today. Nakajima has a big off into the tire barrier @ turn 1 when a wing mounting failed on the fastest part of the circuit. He walked away and has already been cleared for tomorrow's session.


----------



## stuh84

Aye, looks interesting, good to see BMW still up there, and Fisichella  I bet Piquet's wondering why the guy he sort of replaced is ahead of him in whats essentially last years bottom rung car....

Dissapointed to see Toro Rosso slightly slower than before, especially as I wanna see Bourdais nailing it

Todays time

1. Vettel Toro Rosso-Ferrari (B) 1:21.679 89
2. Bourdais Toro Rosso-Ferrari (B) 1:21.782 88
3. Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes (B) 1:22.135 80
4. Kovalainen McLaren-Mercedes (B) 1:22.511 70
5. Kubica BMW-Sauber (B) 1:22.833 90
6. Alonso Renault (B) 1:22.938  115
7. Piquet Renault (B) 1:23.002 115
8. Webber Red Bull-Renault (B) 1:23.020 75
9. Heidfeld BMW-Sauber (B) 1:23.070 94
10. Coulthard Red Bull-Renault (B) 1:23.322 85
11. Rosberg Williams-Toyota (B) 1:23.347 34
12. Nakajima Williams-Toyota (B) 1:23.948 40
13. Button Honda (B) 1:23.959 58
14. Liuzzi Force India-Ferrari (B) 1:24.263 61

Yay! Good to see the Toro Rosso's at the top


----------



## stuh84

Erm, dont know why this has automerged when its been a day between both posts ....


----------



## F1Filter

Final testing @ Barcelona today shows slower times than yesterday. Perhaps most teams were doing race fuel strategy setups? 

Circuit de Catalunya - Spain 3 February 2008
Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:22.385 65
2 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:22.422 67
3 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:22.459 92
4 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:22.492 83
5 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:22.509 63
6 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:22.874 79
7 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:22.887 80
8 D. Coulthard Red Bull Bridgestone 01:23.889 81
9 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:23.039 64
10 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:23.232 74
11 R. Barrichello Honda Bridgestone 01:23.795 84
12 A. Sutil Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:23.800 86
13 J. Button Honda Bridgestone 01:23.808 85​
Tomorrow, both Ferrari and Toyota will be testing @ Bahrain for 3 days. 

BTW. There's some rumblings going on that the Australian GP is on it's way out. Australia set to lose Formula One Grand Prix


----------



## 777timesgod

F1Filter said:


> BTW. There's some rumblings going on that the Australian GP is on it's way out. Australia set to lose Formula One Grand Prix



The question is who'll miss that GP, personally i always thought it was ok. The drivers didn't think so, the distance travelling is a bitch!


----------



## F1Filter

The problem with the race at Albert Park is that it happens at the beginning of the season, and the layout of the circuit itself. Both of which haven't added up to exciting racing for the most part. Especially if you're going to compare it to some of the epic street fights that happened when the GP was at Adelaide. There's been too many protests over the GP weekend being held there anyway. I think Bernie's just hinting that he knows when he's worn out his welcome.


----------



## stuz719

Personally I'll be rooting for Ferrari, although I hope Lewis can put up as strong a show as last year.

My main wish for the season, though, is that they clamp down on those racist idiots who turned up at Barcelona and blast them into space without oxygen.

My second main wish (!) is that *anyone* but Alonso wins - he acted like a petulant little brat last season and basically tried to pressure Ron Dennis into making him the team number one - well, little boy, _tough_. Ron called your bluff and called in Bernie E... even though it cost the team big time he knew it was the right thing to do. Let's see how you like it when Flavio drops you like a hot potato when you threaten to bring Renault down the same way...


----------



## 777timesgod

You are right about Alonso, he was bad-mouthing Ferrari but now that he understands that he can't be a contender for the title he started praising them so they can bring him in the team when his contract with Renault expires. He is a good driver but there at least 6 others that are better right now and active. Let's not forget that Renault used illegal parts on the Formulas that won those 2 championships. They should have been booted from the Grand prix and not just orderd to remove them.


----------



## F1Filter

The first of a 3 day testing session @ Catalunya, where nearly all teams are participating before the first GP of the season. 

Yes the 3rd position on the timesheet is not a typo. Not bad for someone who's been retired for a few years.


Circuit de Catalunya - Spain 25 February 2008

Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:22.276 78
2 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:22.319 82
3 M. Schumacher Ferrari Bridgestone 01:22.428 83
4 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:22.724 54
5 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:22.852 71
6 N. Rosberg Williams Bridgestone 01:22.974 108
7 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:23.021 79
8 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:23.075 75
9 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:23.091 62
10 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:23.115 71
11 A. Sutil Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:23.188 95
12 C. Klien BMW Bridgestone 01:23.239 43
13 V. Liuzzi Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:23.270 70
14 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:23.442 42
15 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:23.609 86
16 K. Kobayashi Toyota Bridgestone 01:23.880 29
17 R. Barrichello Honda Bridgestone 01:24.460 115
18 A. Wurz Honda Bridgestone 01:24.667 109
19 D. Coulthard Red Bull Bridgestone 01:24.826 25​
A pleasant surprise to see both Williams drivers in the top 6. Looks like a promising season for them if they can maintain this pace. And also get rid of their reliability issues that's been plaguing them for the past several seasons.

Also looks like Honda's doing reliability testing. Both Rubens and Alex are definitely earning their paychecks with that amount of laps being logged in just one day.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Anyone dare to make early predictions? 

Top 5:

1. Kimi
2. Hamilton
3. Alonso
4. Masa
5. Heidfeld


----------



## Uber Mega

Impressive by Force India, considering they've had a somewhat hindered start.

Early predictions, hmm, for what? the first race?

1. Räikkönen
2. Hamilton
3. Massa
4. Alonso
5. Kovalainen


----------



## F1Filter

Day 2: 

Circuit de Catalunya - Spain 26 February 2008

Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:21.234 81
2 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:21.434 68
3 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:21.722 72
4 N. Rosberg Williams Bridgestone 01:22.309 75
5 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:22.513 102
6 G. Fisichella Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:22.516 102
7 S. Vettel Red Bull Bridgestone 01:22.588 109
8 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:22.625 94
9 J. Button Honda Bridgestone 01:22.659 67
10 V. Liuzzi Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:22.942 89
11 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:22.977 100
12 J. Trulli Toyota Bridgestone 01:23.023 98
13 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:23.112 77
14 R. Barrichello Honda Bridgestone 01:23.169 74
15 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:23.284 77
16 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:23.323 98
17 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:23.458 58
18 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:23.467 45
19 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:23.561 80​
Impressive showing by Fisichella.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Uber Mega said:


> Impressive by Force India, considering they've had a somewhat hindered start.
> 
> Early predictions, hmm, for what? the first race?
> 
> 1. Räikkönen
> 2. Hamilton
> 3. Massa
> 4. Alonso
> 5. Kovalainen



No, for the championship. ie: end of the season.


----------



## F1Filter

Alonso and Hamilton are literally going to knock each other out of contention. I definitely see these two running each other off the road for most of the season. With all the bad blood between them last year (none of which the press helped in making matters better) both of their main objectives is to beat the other one first and foremost. I wouldn't be surprised if things escalate to a point where they both get called into the FIA's office for driver's conduct.

So maybe it'll end up like this. The Ferrari team sneaking away with both the drivers and constructors titles. The drivers championship will be pretty much locked up by the time they get to Fuji. Meanwhile everyone else is focusing on the Alonso -vs- Hamilton drama unfolding throughout the season. I still think that BMW-Sauber and/or Williams teams play a spoiler role with one of them ending up either 3rd or 4th.:

1. Räikkönen
2. Massa
3. Hamilton
4. Rosberg or Heidfeld 
5. Alonso


----------



## heavyjeffd

Very nice.

I'd like to to see Heidfeld do well. Nick is a class act and BMW is doing a lot better. I think in general they run a class act, I'd like to see'em do well.


----------



## F1Filter

Final testing day before the start of the Formula 1 season. 

No idea where the hell Trulli picked up 3 seconds from his best time yesterday. Unless he was in qualifying trim while everyone else was working on race setups? 

Circuit de Catalunya - Spain 27 February 2008

Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 J. Trulli Toyota Bridgestone 01:20.801 83
2 D. Coulthard Red Bull Bridgestone 01:21.258 76
3 N. Rosberg Williams Bridgestone 01:21.293 77
4 H. Kovalainen McLaren Bridgestone 01:21.309 87
5 M. Webber Red Bull Bridgestone 01:21.368 91
6 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:21.443 114
7 F. Alonso Renault Bridgestone 01:21.454 128
8 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:21.796 124
9 K. Räikkönen Ferrari Bridgestone 01:21.933 80
10 L. Hamilton McLaren Bridgestone 01:22.011 88
11 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:22.155 49
12 G. Fisichella Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:22.233 90
13 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:22.286 49
14 R. Kubica BMW Bridgestone 01:22.299 93
15 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso Bridgestone 01:22.465 79
16 A. Sutil Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:22.521 97
17 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:22.624 61
18 A. Wurz Honda Bridgestone 01:24.154 82
19 J. Button Honda Bridgestone 01:24.275 73​

This definitely was a fun testing season. Usually they're not very close in terms of best times. But it's obvious that most of the teams showed up to these sessions well prepared; with the intention of putting in competitive times, rather than just doing reliability runs.

First practice session begins March 14th.


----------



## Uber Mega

heavyjeffd said:


> No, for the championship. ie: end of the season.



Little early for that isn't it? ask me again after a few races and DNFs by Ferrari 


Here's a decent interview with Alonso for anyone who's interested, my view of him in person escalated slightly after seeing this, he gives a very civil, neutral and respectful interview.

BBC Interview with Fernando Alonso


----------



## heavyjeffd

It is early, but that's the fun.


----------



## Uber Mega

Yeah I guess it'd be nice to look back to in November, ok:

1. Hamilton
2. Räikkönen
3. Massa
4. Alonso
5. Kovalainen

How about constructors aswell? haven't done the maths to see if it's possible with my driver combination, but anyway:

1. Ferrari
2. Maclaren
3. BMW
4. Renault
5. Honda (yeah right)


----------



## heavyjeffd

We did this at the beginning of the season last year. The funny thing is I picked the top 3. No one could've guessed that it would be as drama-ridden a season in getting there though.


----------



## Uber Mega

heavyjeffd said:


> We did this at the beginning of the season last year. The funny thing is I picked the top 3. No one could've guessed that it would be as drama-ridden a season in getting there though.



You guess Hamilton would put in a belting performance? now that was a decent guess!


----------



## Uber Mega

7 days, 21 hours and 45 minutes until first practice and the 2008 season kicks off.

HOOHAW! 


Can we have a pool on how many accidents Coulthard will cause this year? Every season he gets my (very) early nod for most reckless driver. Anyhow, i'm going for him causing 4 crashes, and having 6 DNFs across the championship...but that might be a bit too generous towards Red Bull's reliability


----------



## heavyjeffd

MotoGP is this weekend, so is the AMA Daytona race, always a good watch.


----------



## F1Filter

Well I guess this could be considered an official suspension by the FIA. Nigel Stepney is pretty much being blacklisted for about 1.5 seasons. 



> In its investigations of last year regarding the unauthorised use of intellectual property within Formula One, the FIA heard allegations that Mr. Nigel Stepney, then employed by Ferrari, had passed confidential Ferrari information to an employee of Vodafone McLaren Mercedes. Mr. Stepney has admitted this allegation and apologised to the FIA, though he disputes the seriousness and extent of his involvement.
> 
> As Mr. Stepney is not a licence-holder of the FIA, no formal action may be taken against him under the International Sporting Code (though the FIA is co-operating with the Italian police, who are investigating Mr. Stepney's actions). As a matter of good order, the FIA recommends to its licensees that they do not professionally collaborate with Mr. Stepney without conducting appropriate due diligence regarding his suitability for involvement in international motor sport. This recommendation stands until 1 July 2009.


----------



## Stitch

Uber Mega said:


> 7 days, 21 hours and 45 minutes until first practice and the 2008 season kicks off.
> 
> HOOHAW!
> 
> 
> Can we have a pool on how many accidents Coulthard will cause this year? Every season he gets my (very) early nod for most reckless driver. Anyhow, i'm going for him causing 4 crashes, and having 6 DNFs across the championship...but that might be a bit too generous towards Red Bull's reliability





Coulthards a lovely feller, but he's always struck me as the Anthony Reid of F1.


----------



## Uber Mega

2 days, 17 hours and 50 minutes.


----------



## Ville

Go Räikkönen and Kovalainen!


----------



## 777timesgod

but only for Raik...


----------



## F1Filter

This is going to be a close race. 3 drivers are already in the 1:26's. Although I found it interesting that Hamilton was the only one to put in a time like that during the 2nd session. More psychological warfare by Ron Dennis perhaps? Putting Hamilton out there with low fuel/qualifying trim while everyone is working on race setups? 

Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## Uber Mega

Here we go...2:20am GMT and live Qualifying coverage has just started on iTV. GAME ON 

Anyone else sat watching?


----------



## -K4G-

im watching too...


----------



## Uber Mega

Now THAT was some great qualifying.



Spoiler



1. Ham
2. Kub
3. Kov
4. Mas
5. Hei
6. Tru

Shame about Webber and Kimi, but Maclaren and BMW were on fire. Great start to the season!



To bed for me.


----------



## -K4G-

Quite disappointed with ferrari actually....
guess we'll see what happens on raceday.


----------



## F1Filter

Robbo absolutely threw away pole position.

But, this is really looking good for the season. At least 3 teams are legit contenders for podium positions. To be honest, although I did predict BMW to be competitive this year. I didn't think they'd be showing so well this early in the season.

Gotta love the lack of TC though. These cars look awesome drifting through corners.


----------



## -K4G-

GAWD. what a race. Lewis was awesome today. If he keeps going on like that, there will be a new champ this year.


Lets not talk about the Ferraris. 


and, whats up with Reubens?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Sebastien Bourdais!! I knew he had it in him! Too bad his engine blew at 3 laps from the finish. Give this man a decent car and he will go places.


----------



## F1Filter

KillForGod said:


> and, whats up with Reubens?



Leaving the pitbox like that wasn't his fault. He was sent before the fuel rig got removed. That's entirely on the chief mechanic. But, after Canada last season. You'd think everyone would know well enough to check the pit exit light when a safety car is out on the circuit. 

I can't believe DC is saying to the press that he's demanding an apology from Massa.  That was a racing accident at best. If anything, DC was at fault for not giving up the position and closing the door like that. 

BTW. Unless the race organizers give into Bernie's demands and have the race under the lights next year. I think this is going to be the final race at Albert Park.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Highlights for me: 

Kubica almost getting pole even though he hit the grass and Heidfeld getting 2nd. BMW's look good this year! (finally)

Why are the Japanese drivers so careless all the time? I'm sure Kubica would like to kill Nakajima now.

Rosberg on the podium?! Holy crap.

Heiki looked very good as well.

Alonso looked like a rookie.

And lastly, what Ferrari reliability? :|

Honestly, at this point I've come to expect that from Hamilton.


----------



## stuh84

It wasn't a case of they didn't check to see if the pit exit light was on, Rubens was about to run out of fuel, so they had no choice but to pull him in


----------



## Uber Mega

Awesome start to the season, Hamilton absolutely dominated and Ferrari were just laughable unfortunatley.

Pretty disappointed with Kubica after his pace in quali, and felt sorry for both Rubens and Heikki with their bad timing. Exciting star to the season though, that's for sure.

I can't believe DC, as if he'd get away with saying "If he doesn&#8217;t, then I&#8217;m gonna kick three colours of shit out the little bastard" about the Massa incident.


----------



## F1Filter

stuh84 said:


> It wasn't a case of they didn't check to see if the pit exit light was on, Rubens was about to run out of fuel, so they had no choice but to pull him in



He was penalized for leaving the pit lane with a red pit lane exit light being shown. Not for being brought in. You won't be DQ'ed for coming in when the pits are closed. The stewards will give you a time/position penalty for that one. 

Barrichello disqualified from sixth

This is one of the rule changes from last year that I'm not too keen on. I understand that they did this for safety reasons, to keep everyone pilling into the pits at the same time. But as you're seeing. It can also ruin somebody's race if they get unlucky with a full course caution during their pit-in window. I guess the solution to this would be to have a fuel strategy where you're not running on fumes before coming in?



> I can't believe DC, as if he'd get away with saying "If he doesn&#8217;t, then I&#8217;m gonna kick three colours of shit out the little bastard" about the Massa incident.



He's delusional. This was as much his fault as Massa's. For him to try and make himself an innocent victim of this is downright laughable. Especially considering his recent record of shunts, where he's also ruined the races of other drivers. Let's not forget why the FIA had to mandate the new regulations of higher cockpit sides; due to his bone-headed maneuver last year where he almost took Wurz's head off.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I don't like Massa anyway. I hope DC does kick the shit out of him.


----------



## F1Filter

^ It wouldn't be the first time DC was on the verge of beating the crap out of a Ferrari driver.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hahahaha, I remember that. I think DC woulda wiped the floor with Schumi personally.


----------



## F1Filter

A good short interview with Ross Brawn is up on the Formula 1 site:



> Q: By now you must have an idea why, after strong results in 2006, the team (Honda) fell back so badly last season?
> 
> RB: ... I guess one of the problems with the team was that *they didn&#8217;t understand why the car was so good in &#8216;05/&#8217;06*, which meant when the performance dropped it was more difficult to work out what to do.



Well this explains why they were getting stomped by their customer team, Super Aguri. Who were running the previous year's Honda chassis. But that comment is also a bit disconcerting considering the amount of money Honda's been throwing at their F1 program. 

Exclusive interview - Honda&#8217;s Ross Brawn

Also, ITV is reporting that Honda is going to sign Button for another 3 years.


----------



## -K4G-

if Button puts pen to paper, then he should bid goodbye to his career.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I wasn't disappointed with Kubica, however I was disappointed with Nakajima for hitting him under a yellow. Why are Japanese drivers such irresponsible shits?


----------



## stuz719

Good news that the BBC is to cover F1 from next season... allegedly Bernie E approached them about taking the rights off ITV.

Just think, no more superficial Lewis Hamilton eulogies from Steve Rider, and no more "and this is what you missed during the ad break". I always wondered how Louise fared with airport metal detectors with all those bloody bracelets, too...


----------



## stuh84

As long as they don't start doing highlights only shows like they used to (although with having about 4 channels I doubt they will), then this is fantastic news. Anyone remember Imola 2005? Went to a break with about 3 laps to go? Disgrace


----------



## 777timesgod

Japanese drivers never impressed me, it's strange considering they are such a hard-working kind of people, maybe that's not enough.


----------



## Alien DNA

Whats the overall feeling you guys have bout Webber?


----------



## stuh84

Alien DNA said:


> Whats the overall feeling you guys have bout Webber?



He's had a lot of bad luck, and I would have preferred to see him in Renault than Giancarlo Fisichella back in 2005 and 2006, but I don't think he is the saviour of racing as a lot try and make him out to be. Definitely talented, but talent also has to extend to decisions about the future, and his track record for teams he's gone to is getting worse as time goes on it seems.

Prediction: Webber to Honda as his next team......


----------



## stuz719

Alien DNA said:


> Whats the overall feeling you guys have bout Webber?



I dunno.

Yeah, he seems to be unlucky - but some of this bad luck (e.g. having his backside pressed against red-hot metal in two different cars) just seems like it's... and I really hate to say this... excuses.

For example, I think it was in Hungary '97 although am ready to stand corrected, the commentators couldn't praise Damon Hill highly enough for beating Michael Schumacher into second by about 45 seconds - but then it transpired that for about 30 laps Schumi had only had a choice of second or fifth gears on his car...

Webber hasn't really performed as well as his time at Minardi, and especially Jaguar, suggested he would, and maybe, just maybe, he is going the way of DC and looking for reasons NOT to do well rather than working to iron them out and making the most of the opportunities presented. It looks (to an outsider) like a mindset thing.


----------



## Alien DNA

I must admit his comment of "Lucky we don't built planes" is asking for trouble!!


----------



## F1Filter

Webber's strictly #2 driver material IMHO. He's a good driver to have onboard to help accumulate points for a constructors title. But is he championship material? Probably not. Especially if he's going to be relegated to driving for teams that are on a downwards trend.


----------



## -K4G-

hopefully he doesnt go to force india.


----------



## Variant

Jason said:


> I like how no american has posted in this thread  Further more I'm suprised there isn't a nascar thread yet



Heh... I'm a HUGE F1 fan... I just aviod the sports seciton of ss.org becuase it's mostly those man-on-man kinda sports being discussed.  

And *fuck* NASCAR, and fucking drag racing while I'm at it. 

Anyway, I guess I'd be pushing for Kimi again this season, even though I'm not the biggest fan of the Ferrari camp (they are slowly changing up admistration, though... Todt is gone after this year, right?). That reminds me, I've got to upgrade my cable or I wont be seeing any of it.


----------



## Uber Mega

Well, Lewis wasn't too happy after that qualifying.

The Ferraris were uber quick, interested to see how they're fuelled for the race. Good work from Heikki and pretty much all of the top 5, hopefully Lewis gels with his set-up better tomorrow.

Oh, and F1 moving to the BBC from 2009 onwards...Top Gear crew apparently being let loose as pit reporters (wtf), James Allen and Louise Goodmans's contracts in doubt, with Hammond romoured for co-comentator spot (early rumour). Hmm.


----------



## 777timesgod

As far as the "lucky we dont built planes" line, thats why the drivers shouldnt speak too much . Alonso's big mouth and shitty behavior threw him out of Mclaren(not the only reason though), he is as good as gone i can tell you that.


----------



## -K4G-

^^


YEA A FERRARI WIN. WHOOO!!


----------



## F1Filter

Robbo comes in 2nd. Go BMW Sauber!


----------



## Variant

Kimi. 

That's all.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Much better than Australia, at least most everyone finished!

Massa: freakin' amature. Second time in two races he spun on his own with no TC.

Kimi: business as usual.

Kubica/Heidfeld: BMW is looking very strong this year compared to last year, they could really become a spoiler in a title chase betwee Ferrari and McLaren this year, or a contender for the title in a few years. Great to see.

Rubens: Just retire already


----------



## stuz719

I think it's odd the David Coulthard should have new inboard mirrors to see what's around him better after he swore blind that his collision in Australia wasn't his fault...

Alonso is in trouble - the Renaults look really average without their TC, especially from the line, and he isn't outperforming his team-mate very convincingly. Not a situation that will do his ego any good after last year's "I should be #1 driver and get preferential treatment, and I'll try and blackmail the team into giving it to me" shenanigans.

Good races from Kubica, Kovalainen and Webber. Why Lewis H did TWO stints on the softer compound will forever remain a mystery...


----------



## -K4G-

Saw yesterday's sportcenter that Alonso might be changing teams next season.(wataloser)
If he joins Ferrari, i will stop watching F1.

espnstar.com - powered by ESPN STAR Sports: Formula1: News


----------



## Uber Mega

KillForGod said:


> Saw yesterday's sportcenter that Alonso might be changing teams next season.(wataloser)
> If he joins Ferrari, i will stop watching F1.
> 
> espnstar.com - powered by ESPN STAR Sports: Formula1: News



I saw a quote from him saying he is looking at taking Massas's spot because he's made too many mistakes...I wish Alonso would shut up and drive.


----------



## -K4G-

YEA...couldnt agree more...


----------



## F1Filter

Whatever. Alonso can do all this posturing with the press. But the reality is that if he goes to Ferrari, he's not going to be in any different of a situation than with McLaren. If not worse. I think it's pretty obvious that Kimi is their #1 driver. Anyone who comes in at this point is only there to play a supporting role. 

BTW. Everybody here knows who manages Alonso, right? I just find it ironic that Alonso is doing nothing but drawing attention away from the team he's driving for.


----------



## stuz719

F1Filter said:


> Whatever. Alonso can do all this posturing with the press. But the reality is that if he goes to Ferrari, he's not going to be in any different of a situation than with McLaren. If not worse. I think it's pretty obvious that Kimi is their #1 driver. Anyone who comes in at this point is only there to play a supporting role.
> 
> BTW. Everybody here knows who manages Alonso, right? I just find it ironic that Alonso is doing nothing but drawing attention away from the team he's driving for.





Alonso made a lot of noise about Renault being a contender this year (thanks to the half a second a lap he thinks he is worth) - well, they've be shown to be strictly second division fodder so far so he thinks if he threatens another move they'll favour him to the point where he can at least show up his team-mate.

Sadly for Fernando it ain't gonna work like that - he is way, way too expensive to employ as even a joint #1 to Kimi, and his stock has plummeted since his pathetic posturing last year - he is poison, and everyone knows it.

Flavio Briatore obviously took him in at Renault because he couldn't lose - he was going to pull in at least 10% of whatever inflated price he could persuade the team to pay Alonso, and if it all went sour then Alonso would cry off, everyone would see him for the spoilt egotistical brat he is and Flavio would replace him with a Webber or suchlike for a few constructor's points and a fraction of the cost.

My prediction - Alonso to sit out next season, or to move to Toyota who are _desperate_ for success and so will pay any price, and who can afford to throw resources at the car until the cows come home.


----------



## -K4G-

He is much too proud to go to Toyota. I say he'll do a Montoya.


----------



## 777timesgod

KillForGod said:


> He is much too proud to go to Toyota. I say he'll do a Montoya.




He is too proud for any team beside Ferrari. I hope he ends up in Force India!!!!!


----------



## Hawksmoor

777timesgod said:


> He is too proud for any team beside Ferrari. I hope he ends up in Force India!!!!!



Don't laugh at Force India... They are much too dedicated for him


----------



## PostOrganic

So uhh, how about Max Mosley..  Weird dude. 

Embattled Mosley vows to fight on - F1 | ITV Sport


----------



## Hawksmoor

He definitely has a kink, but what people do in their private time doesn't bother me whatsoever.
What does bother me is that nobody even dares to speculate that this might be a move from Ecclestone to discredit Mosley...


----------



## stuz719

Some readers not in the UK may not be aware of Mosley's heritage, hence the particular angle of the allegations made about/against him. I would have thought it highly unlikely for Bernie to be anywhere near this one.

Link.


----------



## 777timesgod

I don't think 5 hookers is proper and it is our business beacuse someone like him should behave better. Prostitution is a crime and when you pay one you become accomplice to human trade!!!!

He should quit while he still has a gram of dignity left!!!!


----------



## stuz719

Sir Jackie Stewart - no fan of Max - made the point on ITV today that F1 (and wider motorsport) travels, and is marketed, to a range of cultures, and this sort of alleged behaviour is unacceptable to many - e.g. the Bahraini royal family/muslim culture - and that's before we touch on places like Poland, Hungary, Austria, Germany...

If nothing else this sort of baggage hurts the earning power of motorsport - I think for that reason alone Max's days are numbered, whatever the truth of the allegations...


----------



## PostOrganic

Awesome, Go Kubica!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Impressive... Looking forward to the race!


----------



## Uber Mega

Game On


----------



## -K4G-

YEAH!! FERRARI ONE TWO!!WHOO!


----------



## stuz719

Fernando Alonso - brake test?

I really, really hope someone protest this one, because if it was a deliberate act it's a potentially lethal act of petulance and sour grapes.


----------



## -K4G-

stuz719 said:


> Fernando Alonso - brake test?
> 
> I really, really hope someone protest this one, because if it was a deliberate act it's a potentially lethal act of petulance and sour grapes.



 FIA should look into it. And hopefully hes gonna get fined.


----------



## F1Filter

First day of testing at Barcelona. 

Circuit de Catalunya - Spain 14 April 2008

Pos. Driver Team Tires Time Laps
1 F. Massa Ferrari Bridgestone 01:18.339 77
2 A. Wurz Honda Bridgestone 01:21.059 75
3 P. de la Rosa McLaren Bridgestone 01:21.566 113
4 N. Heidfeld BMW Bridgestone 01:21.679 105
5 N. Piquet jr. Renault Bridgestone 01:22.125 69
6 D. Coulthard Red Bull Bridgestone 01:22.197 59
7 K. Nakajima Williams Bridgestone 01:22.431 72
8 T. Glock Toyota Bridgestone 01:22.590 92
9 V. Liuzzi Force India F1 Bridgestone 01:22.846 91​
Massa's best time was done on slicks that are currently being tested for a possible return next season. Which might be necessary considering the new aero rules for '09 and no more traction control.

BTW. I'm surprised nobody's made mention of the Mosley news story. I'm sure most team owners won't be all that sad to see him go.


----------



## 777timesgod

Mosley is gone? Well i like that!

Massa looks good lately but you never know with that kid, he fucks up when you least expect him to...

Lets see how BMW will score this time around, they look good but i don't know if it will last...


----------



## F1Filter

Mosley looks like he's either going to be forced to step down this June, or he's definitely gone by next season.

Mosley + Sex tape =  Actually just seeing Mosley without a shirt on =


----------



## F1Filter

Well it looks like the chances of Alonso ever going to Ferrari are nil. 

Ferrari not interested in signing Alonso


----------



## Variant

F1Filter said:


> Mosley looks like he's either going to be forced to step down this June, or he's definitely gone by next season.
> 
> Mosley + Sex tape =  Actually just seeing Mosley without a shirt on =



God... nobody post the Flav in a Speedo photos...


----------



## -K4G-

F1Filter said:


> Well it looks like the chances of Alonso ever going to Ferrari are nil.
> 
> Ferrari not interested in signing Alonso





Tell him to go Indy or Nascar or sumthing.


----------



## PostOrganic

Kimi  Ferrari's speed hole is working ahaha. Should be an interesting race tomorrow. Wasn't expecting Alonso to be anywhere near the front row and he almost snagged pole. Glad to see McLaren down there as well.


----------



## F1Filter

Well Hamilton might have had a bad GP weekend at Bahrain. But that paled in comparison to what his teammate went through the past 3 days. Unfortunately all of which were due to mechanical failures. 

Thankfully Heikki is OK. That front end of the monocoque looked to be in very bad shape when they were removing the car from the barrier. The commentators here on the US feed, were quick to point out that daylight could be seen through the footwell when looking into the cockpit. Meaning that Heikki was VERY lucky not to sustain some serious leg injuries. As you can see, there wasn't a lot left on the front end of his car.







That aside. Hamilton needs to start winning races, and he needs to start doing this by the time they get to Monaco. Because at their current rate of scoring points. Ferrari could realistically clinch at least the constructors title by the time they get to Monza. 

Tough luck for Alonso. He was putting in some competitive lap times before he DNF'ed. Also BMW-Sauber is now 2nd in the constructors championship.


----------



## -K4G-

^^ are they counting the no. of crashes?


----------



## 777timesgod

Heikki is lucky to be alive. That was a scary crash. I knew BmW wasnt going to last at the top....


----------



## PostOrganic

777timesgod said:


> Heikki is lucky to be alive. That was a scary crash. I knew BmW wasnt going to last at the top....



Eh, Kubica pretty much kept up with Hamilton the entire race.. Who knows... he may have been on the podium if he managed to hold off Hamilton in the first corner. Heidfield got screwed on the retarded safety car no refueling rule. I don't think they actually did too bad really.


----------



## Uber Mega

M-m-m-m-monaco! Having just re-wached the 2007 Monaco GP, it's safe to say that MacLaren absolutely love this circuit! As good a race as any for Heikki's first win of his career


----------



## Uber Mega

Monaco weekend  Would like to see Maclaren and BMW have a strong run, Ferrari having a weak one, to open up the championship a little...would also love to see Heikki, Button or Webber get a podium as well if the rain comes.


----------



## mrp5150

I'm just exicted that the Canadian GP is actually going to be on FOX. Now I won't have to download the race.


----------



## stuh84

I'm just hoping the grand prix finishes before I have to set off for work, otherwise its one hell of a pisser


----------



## F1Filter

If the weather forecast holds true, this is going to be a full 2 hour race. Thunderstorms are predicted for at least Fri and Sat sessions. With a very good chance of them also during race day.

This race usually has the most SC sessions out of all the races. So all this rain is only going to make matters worse. 

Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## playstopause

F1Filter said:


> Should be a fun weekend.



 Let's kick it! Tourists everywhere!!!  I love it when the world is watching Montreal.

Temperatures should go up to 40&#730; Celsius tomorrow with humidex factor... Pilots are going to loose 25 pounds of sweat each! 

Let's hope Kubica stays on the track this year!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

playstopause said:


> Let's kick it! Tourists everywhere!!!  I love it when the world is watching Montreal.
> 
> Temperatures should go up to 40&#730; Celsius tomorrow with humidex factor... Pilots are going to loose 25 pounds of sweat each!
> 
> Let's hope Kubica stays on the track this year!




Are you going to the race? That would be insane to see a F-1 race


----------



## F1Filter

Apex1rg7x said:


> That would be insane to see a F-1 race



If you've never been to a F-1 race. You must go. Especially if the USGP is coming back to the calendar next year as rumored. TV doesn't do the whole spectacle any sort of justice. 

I'm predicting a BMW win tomorrow. Just need for it to rain as forecasted here


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I thought they were totally getting rid of the USGP all together? I wanna go pretty bad but just never got too one.

I predict a Ferrari win...Felipe Massa FTW!!


----------



## stuh84

Based upon his dominance in qualifying and 2nd practice, I'm predicting Hamilton for the win, he seems to have a lot of control and confidence round the place, no-one can touch him in the final sector. He made up about half a second in the final sector on his pole lap alone.

In terms of the USGP, it is gone for now, but I wouldn't be that surprised to see it back, all the manufacturers want it back.

Also, I went to the Belgian Grand Prix last year, and it was an experience I'll never forget, definitely worth doing


----------



## playstopause

Apex1rg7x said:


> Are you going to the race? That would be insane to see a F-1 race



No, i'm not. But i went once. Can you believe i saw Senna and Prost?  It's a cool experience, depending on where you are seated.


----------



## F1Filter

stuh84 said:


> Based upon his dominance in qualifying and 2nd practice, I'm predicting Hamilton for the win, he seems to have a lot of control and confidence round the place, no-one can touch him in the final sector. He made up about half a second in the final sector on his pole lap alone.



 That last lap was him at the absolute limit. I thought he did some overly aggressive curb-hopping on the last chicane, which would've cost him the pole. Seriously. That was an awesome lap.

If it doesn't rain during the race. It's Hamilton's race to lose. Ferrari had absolutely no straight line speed during today's sessions. Kimi's comments during the press conference made it sound like they're having grip problems. So maybe they're just running more wing than the other teams? 



> In terms of the USGP, it is gone for now, but I wouldn't be that surprised to see it back, all the manufacturers want it back.



The circuit at Indianapolis wouldn't have been ready for a USGP anyway. They're in the process of changing the layout of the infield circuit for MotoGP. Bernie visited the circuit this past week to see the progress on the circuit improvements. But I think he'd rather have a street race in the US again. The new races at Valencia and Singapore kind of hint this.


----------



## stuh84

Yeah a street race would be great to see, as long as its not in a car park in Las Vegas 

You guys don't get the same pre-show we do obviously, there was an interview with Hamilton saying the curb is where he makes up his time, and it shows, I could see how much ground he gained on that, absolutely amazing that guy.

Can't wait to see MotoGP at Indianapolis though, thats going to be something.


----------



## F1Filter

playstopause said:


> No, i'm not. But i went once. Can you believe i saw Senna and Prost? .



You have no idea how much I hate you right now.


----------



## playstopause

F1Filter said:


> You have no idea how much I hate you right now.





I'm watching the qualifications replay right now. A great race ahead tomorrow. The shots of Montreal are really great!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

UhOh it looks like Lewis Hamilton and Kimi Raikkonen have been knocked out the the Canadian GP. That further enhances the chances of my prediction Felipe Massa... Go Ferrari!!

ESPN - Pit accident wipes out Hamilton, Raikkonen in Canadian GP - Racing


----------



## F1Filter

So yeah. As I was saying about a BMW win this weekend....   

Hamilton owes the entire Ferrari team an apology. Completely inexcusable at this level of racing to be taking out opponents like that.


----------



## stuh84

Aye, I'm disappointed in the guy, even though I'm a big fan of him, just seems he took his eye of the ball.

Then again, what goes around comes around, wasn't fair on Sutil in Monaco when Raikkonnen plowed into the back of him, more of a racing incident, but still....


----------



## Sebastian

KUBICA WON !!  

First Polish victory in the F1


----------



## Ville

Congrats to Kubica!


----------



## playstopause

Great race. Too bad for Hamilton about his noob mistake...
I was watching this right beside the pool... It was 40 degrees today in Montreal!

Looks like the racetrack got trough the day! (after many repairs and complaints)


----------



## F1Filter

playstopause said:


> Great race. Too bad for Hamilton about his noob mistake...



The problem is that he's not a n00b anymore. If he were to have done this last season, I think the stewards would've been a bit more lenient. But both him and Rosberg are getting a 10 grid spot penalty for the French GP.

No F1 racing next weekend. But something just as good. The 24hrs of LeMans.  Gotta stock up on the beer and snacks (and plenty of coffee).


----------



## stuh84

Can't wait to see some of this, finally have a channel on TV which is going to show it, I'm interested to see who has the advantage out of the Audi's and the Peugot's, wonder if Audi so far have been keeping their cards close to their chest like last year?


----------



## petereanima

congrats to kubica from my side - one of the most talented at the time imho, he has earned this victory sooo much!

hamiltons accident...hmm..dont know what i should think about it...he is not a beginner anymore, and i just asked myself "did he have enough time after recognizing that there will be crash to "aim" towards kimi?" haha..


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

stuh84 said:


> Can't wait to see some of this, finally have a channel on TV which is going to show it, I'm interested to see who has the advantage out of the Audi's and the Peugot's, wonder if Audi so far have been keeping their cards close to their chest like last year?



I reckon the Peugeots have the edge this year, though the R10s will still be very, very fast as always and they have the driver experience... and whatever last minute tweaks they've done. Certainly, Audi will be fighting very, very hard this year, but the competition has come along a long way from when Audi were a few seconds a lap ahead. Audi win in terms of driver/team quality, Peugeot may well have a faster car though.

As for F1... Hamilton was hoping that the lights would change as he approached the pit-lane exit and he'd therefore get a rolling start on Raikonnen... he completely butchered it. Totally deserved penalty, he shouldn't be doing that.

Oh... and Massa's fucked up pit stop was inexcusable too...a communications error bringing the 2 cars in at the same time so Massa had to go round again pretty much gave the race to the BMWs.


----------



## F1Filter

Entertaining race @ LeMans so far. If the #7 Peugeot manages to catch the leading Audi, then Jacques Villeneuve will have done the "Triple Crown" that's eluded Mario Andretti his entire career. Winning the Indy 500, the F1 World Championship, and the 24hs of LeMans.

The GT1 class looks like it's going to be won by Prodrive this year. Which is fine by me. I was getting tired of seeing the Corvette team winning everything in the American LeMans Series this season.

I was hoping there would've been an epic battle in the GT2 class between all the Porsche's and Ferrari's that were entered this year. But apparently all the Porsche teams are too busy taking each other out.


----------



## stuh84

I doubt the Triple Crown will be on the cards to be honest, the Peugots looked awe inspiring yesterday, when I went to sleep I thought the Peugots were uncatchable. I turn on the live feed today, and Audis are a minute ahead 

I've got a feeling with the right drivers and their gearboxes sorting, the Peugots would be miles and miles ahead, but McNish and Kristensen in the Audis compared to people like Villeneuve and Klien? Put McNish in a 908 and I bet that thing would be about 4 laps ahead.


----------



## F1Filter

The Peugots have been an absolute handful since it started raining. I think every one of them has gone off at one time or another during the evening. If anything, the rain has shown just how well sorted out the Audis are. 

This race is far from over though. You've got only one Audi in front of 2 Peugeots. Historically somone's race always gets ruined with less than 2 hours to go.


----------



## stuh84

Guess I spoke too soon


----------



## F1Filter

One of the best 24hrs of LeMans ever. 

I really hope that Peugeot doesn't end their program at the end of this season. It was mentioned on both the US telecast and on Radio LeMans that Peugeot were only planning on a 2 year assault on LeMans. If anything, this race showed that experience and a little bit of luck are also needed to win.

For those keeping score. 2 of the 4 classes were won by teams in the American LeMans Series. Including the overall win.  

French GP next weekend....


----------



## stuh84

I agree, brilliant, I've never watched it in full before, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. I do hope Peugeot stick around though, or they may as well just put the podium in the Audi garage....


----------



## neoclassical

Wow. I'm impressed there are any other Americans that know what F-1 and LeMans are besides me and my dad. lol Nice to see some other fans.

Adam 
BMW fanatic.
86' 325e autocrosser
90' 325is garage queen


----------



## F1Filter

neoclassical said:


> Wow. I'm impressed there are any other Americans that know what F-1 and LeMans are besides me and my dad. lol Nice to see some other fans.



 We're around. 

BTW it looks like Melbourne's spot on the F1 calendar is secure until 2015. But don't be surprised if it becomes a night race. I think that circuit would look nice being all lit up, being that it's situated around a lake like that.

The proposed safety car rule changes make no sense to me whatsoever. This seems to be a whole lot more complicated than it needs to be. 

Renault cautious on planned safety car changes


----------



## petereanima

F1Filter said:


> BTW it looks like Melbourne's spot on the F1 calendar is secure until 2015. But don't be surprised if it becomes a night race. I think that circuit would look nice being all lit up, being that it's situated around a lake like that.



that would be awesome!

at the moment ecclestone wants melbourne to be a night-race...

monte carlo would be an awesome night-circuit, but this will never happen.


----------



## F1Filter

So today's press conference @ Magny-Cours should be interesting. 


> Thursday June 19, 1500 local time (1300 GMT):
> Lewis Hamilton (McLaren), Robert Kubica (BMW Sauber), Felipe Massa (Ferrari), Kimi Raikkonen (Ferrari).



Gee. I wonder what the most of the questions from the floor are going to be about. 

Maybe it's because LeMans kind of had everyone's attention last weekend. But it's only starting to sink in now that Kubica is leading the World Championship. I picked BMW before the season started as a potential spoiler in the fight for the title. But to have one of their drivers actually leading in the points halfway through the season?


----------



## petereanima

i just noticed that kimi is back on rank no. 4 in the championship. *eek*


----------



## stuh84

I don't think I've personally seen a year where the championship has been so hard to call. Any one of 4 could get it, and even then, given that Kimi proved you can make up 17 points in two races at the end of last year, then you could still include Heidfield and Kovalainen potentially (Heikki is VERY unlikely, but I've seen stranger things happen)


----------



## playstopause

stuh84 said:


> I don't think I've personally seen a year where the championship has been so hard to call...



And thank God for that! That's something that was much needed.
I really got bored by the Schumacher years.


----------



## stuh84

Yep can agree with that, its brilliant, I thought last year made a change, but this year is gonna be even harder to work out who could be the one to take it.

I admit, it would be nice to see an epic battle between the two at the top, i.e. Prost/Senna, Schumacher/Hakkinen and I guess Alonso/Schumacher in 2006 to a lesser extent, but its making this season VERY fun to watch (now if only the politics could calm a bit and we can just watch some bloody racing!)


----------



## F1Filter

If I were Hamilton. I would be doing a rain dance for tomorrow. Because he's going to need a lot of help to get past some of the mid-field drivers that are in front of him. This circuit tends to be one of the worst when it comes to overtaking. And when you've got drivers like David "my car has mirrors???" Coulthard in front of you. It's going to be a long afternoon for him.

I'm picking tomorrow's podium to be the same order as the provisional grid. Both Ferraris with Alonso finishing third.



> now if only the politics could calm a bit and we can just watch some bloody racing!



You're following the wrong racing series if you don't want politics sprinkled in with your racing.  

The issue that popped up on Thursday about the fees for a Superlicense needs to get sorted out. Quickly. Because don't think for a second that the Drivers Association wouldn't do a walkout during a GP weekend. It's happened in the past over more trivial things than this. While I don't think they would go all out to ruin an entire GP weekend. I could easily see most of the drivers doing a sit-out during a Friday session as a protest. The British GP is coming up next isn't it?


----------



## -K4G-

ahh..love it when alonso cant even fight for 4th placing. hehe


----------



## petereanima

KillForGod said:


> ahh..love it when alonso cant even fight for 4th placing. hehe




hehehe, me too.


----------



## playstopause

KillForGod said:


> ahh..love it when alonso cant even fight for 4th placing. hehe





petereanima said:


> hehehe, me too.



Any reason why? Just curious to know.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

playstopause said:


> petereanima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KillForGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh..love it when alonso cant even fight for 4th placing. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe, me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any reason why? Just curious to know.
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## -K4G-

Just dont like him. Arrogant, unsportsmanlike conduct etc.


----------



## petereanima

KillForGod said:


> Just dont like him. Arrogant, unsportsmanlike conduct etc.



that sums it up pretty well!


by the way: the provisional season 2009:

29. March	GP Australia 
5. April	GP Malaysia 
19. April	GP Bahrain 
10. Mai	GP Spain 
24. Mai	GP Monaco 
7. June	GP Canada 
21. June	GP Great Britian 
28. June	GP France 
12. July	GP Germany 
26. July	GP Hungary
9. August	GP Turkey 
23. August	GP Europa (Valencia) 
6. September	GP Italy
13. September	GP Belgium 
27. September	GP Singapur 
11. October	GP Japan 
18. October	GP China 
1. November	GP Brasil 
*15. November	GP Abu Dhabi


= one more race! *


----------



## F1Filter

^^^ My understanding was that Bernie wanted a 20 race season? Well this is only a provisional schedule anyway. So about 20 to 30 percent of it will probably be changed by the time February comes around.

Something I immediately noticed is how late the season starts. This is about 3 weeks later than usual. So if the proposed 20-race schedule does materialize. I'm guessing something will be put in place before, or switched around with Australia.

The other thing I'm seeing is that France still has a GP? Supposedly this was the last year that the race was to be held at Magny-Cours. So if by some miracle that there is a USGP again next year. The British GP date could be moved to that weekend, while the USGP would be the following weekend after Canada. 

At the same time however. If there isn't a USGP next season. I think the handwriting is on the wall about Bernie looking for a street racing venue in the US. Which I wouldn't mind at all. It used to be fun to have the Formula 1 season open with a street race in the US.


----------



## petereanima

Yeah, during the last race, the commentator on the austrian tv said that in a short talk with Bernie he mentioned that unfortuneately there is no alternative at the moment for france and its very likely that there will be another France GP next year...

Street race in the US would be epic win!


----------



## Uber Mega

KillForGod said:


> ahh..love it when alonso cant even fight for 4th placing. hehe



Alonso very much CAN fight for 4th place, he's driving brilliantly and Renault have been nicely, if he was still in a McLaren or Ferrari he would very likely be leading the championship aswell.

McLaren are looking tasty at Silverstone, thank god as the Ferraris have taken a liking to the circuit (Hardly surprising given the circuitss characteristics)...i'm desperate for Heikki to strike some consistent form, and race day should suit BMW aswell, it should be fun  wish I was going to the race (240,000 visitors over the 3 days, 90,000 on race day alone), i'll be going to the cinema to watch it in HD on the big screen.


----------



## Uber Mega

Coulthard is retiring at the end of this season...well, some might say that the track will be a safer place without him, but he was a nice guy and a great racer!

I'm betting for Vettel to move to Red Bull, and Senna (Bruno of course) to move up into Toro Rosso, unless Alonso somehow fancies RB, which is unlikely.


----------



## F1Filter

Just heard the news about 2009 being the last year for Silverstone. All because Berine has a huge problem with anyone else in F1 besides himself making money off the races.

Bernie = 



> Coulthard is retiring at the end of this season...well, some might say that the track will be a safer place without him



I'm sure a few mechanics are going to be celebrating tonight.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

_You spin me right round, baby right round like a record, baby, right round right round..._

5 times was it? That's on a par with Clarkson's driving...


----------



## Uber Mega

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> _You spin me right round, baby right round like a record, baby, right round right round..._
> 
> 5 times was it? That's on a par with Clarkson's driving...





I don't get Massa, one day he's the quickest driver in the world, the next he's driving like he's never sat in an F1 car before. His form is all over place.


----------



## stuh84

You ever seen Massa race well in the wet? I sure haven't 

I remember one time Alonso being MILES behind him, moment it rained, it looked like Alonso was overtaking a lawnmower, not a Ferrari.

Can't wait to see how Hockenheim will pan out though


----------



## Uber Mega

stuh84 said:


> You ever seen Massa race well in the wet? I sure haven't
> 
> I remember one time Alonso being MILES behind him, moment it rained, it looked like Alonso was overtaking a lawnmower, not a Ferrari.
> 
> Can't wait to see how Hockenheim will pan out though



True, and more specifically i've never seen him race well at Silverstone! I remember it took him a bit of time getting to grips without TC at the beginning of the season/testing... could very well be his driving style and pedal control and the way he likes his cars set-up.


----------



## stuh84

I have a feeling he's one of them guys that got comfortable during the traction control era, and because of that, he's only just found his comfort zone without it. Throw in rain and the comfort zone goes bye bye.

Only speculation though, but I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ARRGH STUPID ENGINE...

Shades of Schumacher in 2006 come to mind... amazing start from Massa and a great drive, and then the engine lets go 3 laps from the end...

Timo Glock's performance impressed me a lot though.


----------



## Sebastian

meh... Kubica 8th.. could be better...


----------



## Makelele

Nice to see Kovalainen getting some success for once. He seems like a much nicer guy than Räikkönen (who is incredibly annoying - someone should teach him to open his mouth when he's talking so that it'd be a bit easier to hear what he's saying).


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Ferrari suck at engine building.


----------



## stuh84

True dat, but McLaren/Hamilton suck at tyre management so it works out in the end 

Very nice circuit though, not as much racing as I wanted to see, but I love the circuit. Hope the Ferrari mechanic is alright though


----------



## -K4G-

^ Yea. That accident looks painful. 

As much as i hate Alonso, it was a pity he ended the race damn early.






























NOT!


----------



## F1Filter

Congrats to Vettel for his first pole position, and setting the record for being the youngest driver to set pole.

It's going to be a fun race tomorrow. Just have a look where the main contenders for the WDC are on the grid.

Pos. Driver Team Time
1 S. Vettel Scuderia Toro Rosso 1:37.555
2 H. Kovalainen McLaren 1:37.631
3 M. Webber Red Bull 1:38.117
4 S. Bourdais Scuderia Toro Rosso 1:38.445
5 N. Rosberg Williams 1:38.767
*6 F. Massa Ferrari 1:38.894*
7 J. Trulli Toyota 1:39.152
8 F. Alonso Renault 1:39.751
9 T. Glock Toyota 1:39.787
10 N. Heidfeld BMW 1:39.906
*11 R. Kubica BMW 1:36.697*
12 G. Fisichella Force India F1 1:36.698
13 D. Coulthard Red Bull 1:37.284
*14 K. Räikkönen Ferrari 1:37.522*
*15 L. Hamilton McLaren 1:39.265*
16 R. Barrichello Honda 1:36.510
17 N. Piquet jr. Renault 1:36.630
18 K. Nakajima Williams 1:36.653
19 J. Button Honda 1:37.006
20 A. Sutil Force India F1 1:37.417

So Lewis and Kimi are right next to each other on the grid. Perhaps somebody has payback on their mind after what went down last week @ Spa?


----------



## Uber Mega

Lewis made a big mistake with his tyres, damn. Vettel has a good chance to get clear here, as much as i love Heikki, his starts are usually piss poor. Hard to say how the race will pan out without knowing the conditions yet, but Lewis will be on the charge.

Bourdais is having some good runs recently as well, he was unlucky in Spa. Might be too little too late for a 2009 seat though.


----------



## F1Filter

Uber Mega said:


> Hard to say how the race will pan out without knowing the conditions yet, but Lewis will be on the charge. *Providing he doesn't get taken out at the start by Kimi (who probably would be following team orders)*



Fixed your post.


----------



## stuh84

Wow. Vettel winning. Absolutely brilliant, I like Vettel a lot, and its just amazing seeing him win.

However, seeing Hamilton in the middle stint absolutely tearing everything up was a sight to behold, just weird how he was only fast for that stint and that alone....


----------



## PostOrganic

That was an awesome race... Really cool seeing Vettel win. 

What totally confuses me though, is how yet again Raikkonen comes on really strong setting fast laps in the last 10 laps after going horribly slow for the whole first section of the race.


----------



## stuh84

I would guess that he's one of them that the moment they get a bit of grip, their confidence increases. He's not the kind that finds grip from nowhere (like Hamilton [ignoring a lot of this weekend], Vettel and some of the other wet weather specialists), but once the track conditions get better, his times seem to get better exponentially. 

I bet part of it in most races is due to rubber being laid down on the track, and thats when he likes it.

I do have a theory with Hamilton and why he was insanely slow until a while into the race. I thought it was pretty simple to be honest, when the conditions are so poor that he can't get an ounce of grip, he loses confidence, but the moment there is even a smidgen of grip he's on it. In all the other races, its been in high downforce setup, whereas Monza is an anomaly in that the downforce is at an absolute minimum, so finding that level where he was confident took way longer than usual.

Thats my theory though, I could be miles off.


----------



## Sebastian

DAMN !
Kubica made an awesome comeback... ! 11 positions up.. awesome


----------



## F1Filter

Ready for some racing under the lights? I'm sooo looking forward to this. 

The Anderson Bridge looks REALLY narrow. 


Hamilton's appeal gets decided today. Although don't be surprised if the verdict doesn't go in his favor.


----------



## petereanima

i cant hardly wait on the nightrace - this will be awesome to watch!


----------



## F1Filter

Yep, just as I figured. The appeal for Hamilton's time penalty @ Spa was ruled as inadmissible. Had this incident taken place earlier in the race, he would've been given a drive-through penalty and that would be the end of it. But since this took place with less than 2 laps to go. They ended up giving him the time penalty instead. 

And since drive-through penalties are not subject to appeal..... 

I might not be the biggest fan of either Ron Dennis or Lewis Hamilton. But this ruling is bullshit. The FIA could have easily overturned the race stewards decision and everyone would be happy (sans Ferrari). But now we've got yet another season, where the FIA is going to be accused of trying to fix the outcome of the championship.

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70792


----------



## F1Filter

Some pics are already up from Thursday. Here's what the pit straight looks like.







Oh yeah. This is going to look nice. It definitely has a Sebring/LeMans vibe to it. 






The exit of turn 19. 






Anderson Bridge


----------



## stuh84

My god this looks good......I can't wait for this race


----------



## -K4G-

Im hoping it would not rain on Sunday. The weather here has been weird lately.


----------



## F1Filter

Well it looks like Webber is going into the record books, as the first driver to crash into the stands @ Turn 18. 
Nice


----------



## Uber Mega

Liking the circuit, seeing it in practice really impressed me, should hopefully have a GP that is a much more exciting than the Valencia snoozefest 

Regarding the appeal: Nigel Tozzi (Ferrari QC) - 3, McLaren - 0. Doh.


----------



## F1Filter

Holy shit, did Ferrari bring back their pit crew and drivers from '94 or something? I haven't seen that many fuckups from both their team and drivers in a long time. Although they obviously weren't the only team to have some problems with refueling today. 

An impressive win for Alonso. Considering the problems they had with the car during qualifying, and where he started on the grid.

Japan in 2 weeks. Although there is the Petite LeMans next weekend.


----------



## -K4G-

^ They shouldn't have used the electronic system and should have stick to the reliable lollipop-man.

What happened to Massa was plain bad luck. 
And it sucks that Alonso is the first winner of my 
country's first historic race.


----------



## F1Filter

The BMW team has already locked up their driver lineup for next season. Good for them. They've already had a better season than what was expected. So best not to mess with a chemistry that's working, and begin to concentrate on next season.



> *BMW Sauber retain Heidfeld and Kubica for 2009*
> 
> BMW Sauber confirmed on Monday that current line-up, Robert Kubica and Nick Heidfeld, will continue to race for the team next season. With continuity being BMW Saubers watchword for 2009, third driver Christian Klien will stay on too.
> 
> "We see Nick and Robert as a strong driver pairing and Christian as an experienced test driver, explained BMW Motorsport director Mario Theissen. We are in no doubt that we will again achieve our ambitious aims with them in the team's fourth year."
> 
> So far this season, Kubica and Heidfeld have scored 120 world championship points for the team. The Pole clinched the outfits maiden Formula One victory at Junes Canadian Grand Prix, while Heidfeld has scored four second-place finishes to date in 2008.
> 
> The German joined the team from Williams in 2006 for BMWs first season as a works squad. Kubica made his Formula One test debut that year too and was subsequently promoted to a race seat, alongside Heidfeld, for the final six rounds of the 06 season, after replacing Jacques Villeneuve.


----------



## petereanima

exactly! i expecteven more success from BMW next year (especcially if Ferrari is going with fucking up every pitstop haha...).


----------



## F1Filter

2 quick things:

- Ferrari have abandoned their "traffic light" system for pitstops. At least for the remainder of the season. Good idea. 

- For the first time in something like 20 years. There won't be a North Amercian round in the World Championship. The Montreal race has been taken off the schedule for next year. I'm guessing the problems with surface breakup during the weekend; was enough of an excuse for Bernie to give that round of the F1 season to another location. I wouldn't doubt it if the economic pinch that everyone is feeling had something to do with it also. There's no point in flying everything across the Atlantic for just one weekend.

Still. It's very sad to see the Montreal race go by the wayside. That venue usually brought some of the more exciting races of the season. Including historical first wins for a couple of drivers (Jean Alesi & Robert Kubica).


----------



## playstopause

F1Filter said:


> 2 quick things:
> 
> - Ferrari have abandoned their "traffic light" system for pitstops. At least for the remainder of the season. Good idea.
> 
> - For the first time in something like 20 years. There won't be a North Amercian round in the World Championship. The Montreal race has been taken off the schedule for next year. I'm guessing the problems with surface breakup during the weekend; was enough of an excuse for Bernie to give that round of the F1 season to another location. I wouldn't doubt it if the economic pinch that everyone is feeling had something to do with it also. There's no point in flying everything across the Atlantic for just one weekend.
> 
> Still. It's very sad to see the Montreal race go by the wayside. That venue usually brought some of the more exciting races of the season. Including historical first wins for a couple of drivers (Jean Alesi & Robert Kubica).





You have no idea how much this thing is beeing discussed here right now, as it is Canada's biggest sports event (around what, 300 millions people watches the race so it's a BIG display for Montreal).

Apparently, Eccelstone said to the Montreal Grand Prix President "pay the extra millions in cash for us to fly over here and then we will come".

Problem is, we don't have as much money as those in Dubaï.


----------



## F1Filter

The Formula 1 offical site posted a highlights clip of the incidents from the Japan round.

The Official Formula 1 Website

Admittedly. It looks bad when the stewards are giving all the decisions to Ferrari. But in Hamilton's case. He had absolutely no business trying to mix it up with Massa. The team could have brought him in earlier and try to get him past Massa while he was pitting. 

The Bourdais incident was more justified. That's racing etiquette 101. You don't take out lapping traffic. Especially when they're setting the fastest laps of the race.


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> You have no idea how much this thing is beeing discussed here right now, as it is Canada's biggest sports event (around what, 300 millions people watches the race so it's a BIG display for Montreal).
> 
> Apparently, Eccelstone said to the Montreal Grand Prix President "pay the extra millions in cash for us to fly over here and then we will come".
> 
> Problem is, we don't have as much money as those in Dubaï.



Ecclestone will be the downfall of F1. Mark my words.


----------



## playstopause

Well, it really looks like it's gone for good. Damn. Fuck you Bernie.


----------



## F1Filter

Yeah unfortunately it looks like Montreal is gone for at least 2 years. Depending on whom you believe, Bernie allegedly wants some upgrades to the circuit facilities. Also, as I said previously. If the USGP isn't back on the schedule. Then it just doesn't make much sense financially for F1 to pack up and ship everything across the Atlantic just for one weekend during the middle of the season. 

If you are a McLaren fan and didn't like Alonso already. After the comments he made during the Thurs press conference. You must really like this guy now. 

Alonso hopes he can "help" Massa


----------



## stuh84

I'm looking forward to this weekend, I've got a feeling this one is the title decider, in the sense that, if Hamilton bottles it, I reckon his momentums gonna dissapear and Massa, or maybe even Kubica will sneak it, but obviously, Hamilton could actually win the title this race if Massa screws up somewhere.

Hamiltons also been ahead in both practices too....

In terms of Alonso though, I have a soft spot for him, always have done, and comments like that make me laugh more than anything, he's being an attention whore when Renault already have bagloads of it already thanks to the double win.


----------



## F1Filter

Barring some miracle, there's now no way for McLaren to win the Constructors Championship. Both McLarens would have to finish on the podium, and both Ferraris would have to finish out of the points. With Ferrari using fresh engines and McLaren on 1-race old engines. The odds are definitely not in McLaren's favor. 

I'm really hoping that Alonso doesn't try to pull an Ayrton Senna move at the start tomorrow. He's in a prime position to punt Hamilton right out of contention at the first corner. But I suppose some would say that this could be the most poetic form of payback since the Senna-vs-Prost feud.

BTW. Bye bye to Coulthard and possibly Barrichello also. Bruno Senna might be taking his (Barrichello) seat next season at Honda. While I'm sure a few mechanics and drivers alike, are going to be breathing a sigh of relief that DC won't be around to bend equipment next year. It's somewhat sad to see Barrichello's career end like this. He was just one of those drivers that never really got a fair shake in his career. Unfortunately most fans who just started following the sport after the mid 90's, will only remember him as being Schumachers bitch at Ferrari. But if you followed his career when he got signed by the Jordan team. He was being hyped up as the next Brazilian to win the Drivers Championship after Ayrton Senna retired. Unfortunately he never seemed to be the same after Imola '94.


----------



## F1Filter

New World Champion!!!

A great day for British Motorsport. 

I don't think Timo Glock will be getting a call from Ferrari for a potential drive anytime soon.


----------



## playstopause

That was SOOOOOO close!

F-1 is getting less and less boring...


----------



## Uber Mega

What an awesome achievement and result for British motorsport.

Vettel, you're one of my fav racers, but consider yourself in my doghouse


----------



## stuh84

Its weird, at the start of the race I was cheering for Vettel to overtake Massa, at the end of the race I was ready to throttle him!

Me and my parents watched it, and our hearts were in our mouths for the entire race. What a race. What a champion. WOOOOHOOO


----------



## Sebastian

Congrats to Hamilton ..
Too bad Kubica is 4th :/ 
and Coulthard ... well... bad luck

Still that was a great race


----------



## petereanima

what an awesome final race, it couldnt get any more thrilling!

i feel so sorry for massa, he would have deserved the championship more than anyone of the other drivers.


----------



## drmosh

Yeah, that last lap was intense.
I was kinda rooting for Hamilton (being a brit myself) but I also like Massa a lot.

I love all the people giving Glock shit, it was a gamble him and his team took with the tyres and it ended up giving Hamilton the title but also giving Glock a position in the points.

And also, sucks for Coulthard  out on the 1st lap of his last race, that was shit


----------



## hairychris

Massa seems like a nice chap, however, after the booing at the circuit all I have to say is:

Dear Brazil



Love

Us


----------



## F1Filter

Uber Mega said:


> Vettel, you're one of my fav racers, but consider yourself in my doghouse





stuh84 said:


> Its weird, at the start of the race I was cheering for Vettel to overtake Massa, at the end of the race I was ready to throttle him!




Well what did you guys expect? You don't really think that their engine supplier (Ferrari) wasn't going to ask for any sort of help from their customer team? Of course they were. 



drmosh said:


> I love all the people giving Glock shit, it was a gamble him and his team took with the tyres and it ended up giving Hamilton the title but also giving Glock a position in the points.



Glock is just going to be a scapegoat for the tifosi during the off-season. But in all fairness. Massa has nobody to blame but himself (Malaysia), and the team (Australia, Singapore, wet weather strategy) for the season ending this way. Too many precious points were just squandered away.


Testing for next season already gets underway on the 17th @ Catalunya. I'm looking forward to finally seeing big slick tires on these cars again. That and the reduced downforce regulations should make for somewhat closer racing. Not sure about this KERS system yet. It seems to be somewhat of a kneejerk reaction to the energy crisis. Similar to the "turbo era" back in the early 80's. I'm not sure how any of this is going to help bring costs down.


----------



## PostOrganic

At first I thought Glock handed it over, due to my extreme bias against Hamilton.  But, when I watched the race the 2nd time it was pretty clear Glock was just struggling in the rain. So close. =(

Next season is going to be awesome though. VETTEL FTMFW

The FIA's cost cutting ideas are ridiculous. I don't know much about costs ad all that, but it seems to me drastically changing the rules every few years means development and money spent...


----------



## DavyH

If FIA were serious about reducing greenhouse gases and conserving finite petrochemicals, they'd have a ruling that the cars need to average _x_km/l , reducing annually; they'd have smaller engine capacity maxima; they'd definitely reintroduce no fuel stops.

A 300 km/h 1 400cc car might not sound the same, but it would do wonders for the development of passenger car engines.


----------



## petereanima

PostOrganic said:


> Next season is going to be awesome though. VETTEL FTMFW



i'm not so sure if Vettel will be on the winner side next season - he will be in the Red Bull team and afaik the Torro Rosso had 20 PS more than the RB, and obviously: TR did something right what RB did NOT do right, so i still do not think that a change to RB is a step up...but its unfortuneately not his choice.


----------



## stuh84

I think its pretty obvious what the Toro Rosso chassis was doing right, having a Ferrari engine in it


----------



## PostOrganic

petereanima said:


> so i still do not think that a change to RB is a step up...but its unfortuneately not his choice.



Sadly that's probably true. Next year brings a whole set of new rules though so I'm hoping for the best. 

Does this whole engine freeze (with loopholes...) transfer over to next year?


----------



## petereanima

stuh84 said:


> I think its pretty obvious what the Toro Rosso chassis was doing right, having a Ferrari engine in it



100% correct.


----------



## hairychris

TR were definitely very good this season, and I agree with the Vettel comments above. Will moving to the parent team be a step up or not? I'm also wondering where Mercedes BMW could go because we can't forget Kubica either... either he fell off towards the end or the development did but there was a lot of speed & reliability to start with.


----------



## 777timesgod

hairychris said:


> TR were definitely very good this season, and I agree with the Vettel comments above. Will moving to the parent team be a step up or not? I'm also wondering where Mercedes BMW could go because we can't forget Kubica either... either he fell off towards the end or the development did but there was a lot of speed & reliability to start with.



+1

No one believes in that driver but he deserves some more hype.


----------



## F1Filter

Shit. Honda's selling off their team. 

That now makes 2 times where Honda entered the F1 Championship as a constructor and has very little to show for it. I guess they should just stick to being an engine supplier if they ever decide to enter the sport again.

Honda put Formula One team up for sale


----------



## 777timesgod

True, they kept dissapointing and keeping the team would mean firing a lot of people from other sectors. It just wasnt worth it so its better off this way.


----------

